# Where has Charles been ?



## Turtle31

Haven’t heard of or from Charles in a while, and now there a few new names and voices.  Did I miss something ?  He really grew on me and I felt he had come along way from his start.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

He was just in the background of a video today


----------



## Turtle31

CampbellzSoup said:


> He was just in the background of a video today


Oh that’s good to hear.  I mostly listen on my way to work, so hopefully he’s just not showing up where I listen .


----------



## KingLlama

CampbellzSoup said:


> He was just in the background of a video today



Yeah, but he wasn't in there intentionally. He just saw the DIS team filming and wandered into the shot.


----------



## PamNC

I like Charles - he is super smart !!


----------



## PamNC

PamNC said:


> I like Charles - he is super smart !!


and handsome.


----------



## BarbieGal457

I was just thinking of this too! I love the entire team but I truly appreciated Charles's dining commentary. He and I seem to have similar tastes etc and I've found he was always spot on with his reviews in regards to my dining style and restrictions.


----------



## Hunterr

He was in several recent vlogs.


----------



## KingLlama

PamNC said:


> and handsome.



Pull it together, Pam.


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

Are we going to have a new thread made every time someone isn't in a few episodes?

Come on guys!!!


----------



## AggieDizzer

From what I understand, most of the folks on the team have "day jobs", so it seems natural that they would come and go from time to time. Which I actually think is a positive thing! Hearing different voices keeps the show from becoming stale. I like Charles too. He does a good job on the show and seems like a good dude.


----------



## Eudora Deveraux

KingLlama said:


> Pull it together, Pam.


----------



## disneysteve

AggieDizzer said:


> From what I understand, most of the folks on the team have "day jobs"


Exactly. It is not a "podcast company". The podcast is something they do on the side in addition to their regular jobs. And some of them work, or even live, some distance away. Teresa works at the DIS Welcome Center in Cape Canaveral which is an hour or so from the studio. Jackie lives in Jacksonville which is about 3 hours from Orlando. And of course they all have personal lives, too.

Also, the team has grown and there are only 4 seats at the table besides Pete. Everyone can't be there every week. I like the variety, including the weeks when Pete is away and someone else hosts. It mixes things up nicely.


----------



## TCups4Me

As with many companies, if you want to know an employee’s status, you could check the Contact page of their website. Not all companies keep this up to date, but it’s a good place to start. This is my preferred route rather than speculating. https://www.wdwinfo.com/feedback.htm


----------



## disneysteve

TCups4Me said:


> As with many companies, if you want to know an employee’s status, you could check the Contact page of their website. Not all companies keep this up to date, but it’s a good place to start. This is my preferred route rather than speculating. https://www.wdwinfo.com/feedback.htm


Of course, that page isn't updated. Charles isn't even on the list. Neither is Fiasco.


----------



## TCups4Me

disneysteve said:


> Of course, that page isn't updated. Charles isn't even on the list. Neither is Fiasco.



Charles was the Senior Editor and used to be listed. Jackie’s title was something else. I only kept up with it because I am a contributor and he was my point of contact.


----------



## Alicenwonderment

TCups4Me said:


> Charles was the Senior Editor and used to be listed. Jackie’s title was something else. I only kept up with it because I am a contributor and he was my point of contact.


I noticed that too. Charles isn't listed anymore even on the articles he wrote.  Sometimes it is better to just make a statement saying that someone isn't working at the Dis anymore because it leads to less speculation.


----------



## rteetz

Alicenwonderment said:


> I noticed that too. Charles isn't listed anymore even on the articles he wrote.  Sometimes it is better to just make a statement saying that someone isn't working at the Dis anymore because it leads to less speculation.


I am not sure where you are looking but I just looked up his name on the site and all of his articles came up with the last one 4/16.


----------



## KingLlama

I was tired of all the speculation so I just went to Charles directly to ask him the status of him on the DIS and here was his reply:

"WHO ARE YOU AND HOW DID YOU GET IN MY HOUSE YOU HAVE EXACTLY THREE SECONDS TO LEAVE MY PROPERTY BEFORE I CALL 911"

So I guess we're right back to speculating.


----------



## rteetz

KingLlama said:


> I was tired of all the speculation so I just went to Charles directly to ask him the status of him on the DIS and here was his reply:
> 
> "WHO ARE YOU AND HOW DID YOU GET IN MY HOUSE YOU HAVE EXACTLY THREE SECONDS TO LEAVE MY PROPERTY BEFORE I CALL 911"
> 
> So I guess we're right back to speculating.


Who doesn't know Bob Iger?


----------



## SG131

TCups4Me said:


> Charles was the Senior Editor and used to be listed. Jackie’s title was something else. I only kept up with it because I am a contributor and he was my point of contact.


I didn’t worry too much about this thread cause I know the teams circulate until I saw this post. I really love Charles and it’d be a shame if he was no longer around. He was great at explaining the permitting items and different Disney financial moves.


----------



## GeneralTso

Oh for the love of churros you guys.


----------



## Alicenwonderment

rteetz said:


> I am not sure where you are looking but I just looked up his name on the site and all of his articles came up with the last one 4/16.


Yes, but notice his title isn't on there anymore. It used to say head guy now that same title is on Jackie's articles. I think the article you mentioned is the last one he wrote that I could find.


----------



## Princess Jes

GeneralTso said:


> Oh for the love of churros you guys.


Controversial here but... Churros are overrated.
THERE! I said it!


----------



## KingLlama

Princess Jes said:


> Controversial here but... Churros are overrated.
> THERE! I said it!



Mods, please ban.


----------



## Princess Jes

KingLlama said:


> Mods, please ban.


Not again!!!!
Don't send me to solitary, its dark there.


----------



## PamNC

KingLlama said:


> Pull it together, Pam.


LOL !!!  Well, he is. He's also young enough to be my son.


----------



## Louie7080

Charles is one of my favorite Dis podcasters and I've missed him too.   Hope he'll make more of a presence on air again!


----------



## disneysteve

Princess Jes said:


> Controversial here but... Churros are overrated.
> THERE! I said it!


We'll have none of this negativity here.

Churros are great but need to be fresh and hot. And the skinny horseshoe-shaped ones they serve at the outdoor spot in Mexico are lousy. I'm talking about the original kind.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Princess Jes said:


> Controversial here but... Churros are overrated.
> THERE! I said it!



guess it depends on where one rates them.  I think they are excellent and always enjoy a good churro ... but at the same time my WDW trip isn't ruined if I don't get one


----------



## Princess Jes

TheMaxRebo said:


> guess it depends on where one rates them.  I think they are excellent and always enjoy a good churro ... but at the same time my WDW trip isn't ruined if I don't get one


I enjoy churros, but i dont think they'e all hey're cracked up to be.
And for transparency's sake, i've not had one at DLR/WDW because all i can think of is how stale they must be.


----------



## disneysteve

Princess Jes said:


> And for transparency's sake, i've not had one at DLR/WDW because all i can think of is how stale they must be.


Ah. No, not typically a problem since they sell such a huge volume of them. They don't sit around long.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Costco $1 Churros are better


----------



## disneysteve

CampbellzSoup said:


> Costco $1 Churros are better


Especially because they're $1.


----------



## Princess Jes

disneysteve said:


> Especially because they're $1.


Is there anything at WDW that you can buy for $1, other than a pressed penny?


----------



## rteetz

Princess Jes said:


> Is there anything at WDW that you can buy for $1, other than a pressed penny?


Those hard plastic mickey straws.


----------



## disneysteve

Princess Jes said:


> Is there anything at WDW that you can buy for $1, other than a pressed penny?


Maybe a candy bar but I'm not positive about that.


----------



## Alicenwonderment

I've never had a churros. Please don't ban me.


----------



## Tom P.

Both the location of Charles and the relative value of churros are discussed in the redacted sections of the Mueller report. Trust me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CampbellzSoup said:


> Costco $1 Churros are better



we got a free churro in Tomorrowland at MK once ... definitely the best tasting churro I have ever had


----------



## WGCFV

Funny I was wondering myself where Charles has been as of late, and just saw this thread.  He is a sharp guy, dry wit, and always has some good insights/perspectives to share.  Hope he is okay, in "a good place", and back soon.


----------



## vincep

Interesting because I was just thinking the same thing. Did I miss him recently? One of the quartet of people I like best that Pete has employed. Used to be a regular.
Not so much anymore. He still needs to be. I liked that he knew his stuff, was passionate about it and then out of nowhere he would zing you and you would be like whoa where did that come from? Very funny.
Wish he wouldn't do that crazy building stuff.
Maybe he's busy with his other responsibilities? Also there was another great addition who seems to have disappeared. I think his name was Eric.
Last post here was May 1st so maybe Charles has been on since then?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

For those Charles fans, he is in the PCH Grill video review that was just posted today:


----------



## WebmasterCorey

I just want to let everyone know that Charles resigned. It ended on good terms, so there’s no need to speculate. He was a great addition and the entire DIS team wishes him the best of luck!!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

WebmasterCorey said:


> I just want to let everyone know that Charles resigned. It ended on good terms, so there’s no need to speculate. He was a great addition and the entire DIS team wishes him the best of luck!!


Thanks for the update, Corey.  I'll miss him and his input.


----------



## KingLlama

WebmasterCorey said:


> I just want to let everyone know that Charles resigned. It ended on good terms, so there’s no need to speculate. He was a great addition and the entire DIS team wishes him the best of luck!!



Are we sure this is really Corey? He only has 984 posts and didn't mention being happy to be here.

I call FAKE.


----------



## TCups4Me

WebmasterCorey said:


> I just want to let everyone know that Charles resigned. It ended on good terms, so there’s no need to speculate. He was a great addition and the entire DIS team wishes him the best of luck!!



Thanks for the update. He was great to work with and I wish him well!


----------



## disneysteve

WebmasterCorey said:


> I just want to let everyone know that Charles resigned. It ended on good terms, so there’s no need to speculate. He was a great addition and the entire DIS team wishes him the best of luck!!


Thanks for this, Corey.


----------



## WebmasterCorey

KingLlama said:


> Are we sure this is really Corey? He only has 984 posts and didn't mention being happy to be here.
> 
> I call FAKE.



When I hit 1000, I manually reduce it to look like a newbie.


----------



## WebmasterJackie

vincep said:


> Also there was another great addition who seems to have disappeared. I think his name was Eric.



********** is very busy with the Moving to the Magic section of the site. He's also an admin in the Moving to the Magic Facebook group if you guys want to check out what he's posting there – lots of great info for those thinking about moving to Florida!


----------



## TaytonsTourGuide

Thats a bummer to hear, as I enjoyed the knowledge he brought to the table about contracts/construction/etc.  I also loved having the opinion of someone with social anxiety...its always a nice heads up before we go somewhere.  I wish him well!


----------



## KingLlama

WebmasterCorey said:


> When I hit 1000, I manually reduce it to look like a newbie.



"They'll never know it's really me", Corey says aloud laughing between bites of a turkey leg, while listening to the LSU band play "Neck".


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WebmasterCorey said:


> I just want to let everyone know that Charles resigned. It ended on good terms, so there’s no need to speculate. He was a great addition and the entire DIS team wishes him the best of luck!!



Thanks for the update Corey.  Sorry to see him go but glad it ended on good terms

I enjoyed his insights and especially his writing


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Thanx for the update, Corey.  I wish Charles well in his future endeavors, and life.


----------



## Tom P.

WebmasterCorey said:


> I just want to let everyone know that Charles resigned. It ended on good terms, so there’s no need to speculate. He was a great addition and the entire DIS team wishes him the best of luck!!


Thank you, Corey, for letting everyone know the situation. I'm glad that things ended on good terms. Best wishes to Charles in whatever he is doing next!


----------



## Tonyz

Damn that sucks, I loved Charles. Met him once, he was a great guy. I wish him the best. 

Thanks for the update Corey.


----------



## WGCFV

I always liked his insights, and his wit, I wish him the best!!


----------



## Ron from Michigan

Sorry to see him go. Hope everything goes well in his future endeavors.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Sorry to see him go.  I liked his dry wit.



WebmasterCorey said:


> When I hit 1000, I manually reduce it to look like a newbie.



Like rolling back the odometer on your car.


----------



## superme80

Bummer. I really enjoyed him. Wishing him all the best.


----------



## Louie7080

Not that you are reading this thread Charles, but if you are I wish you good luck in whatever you are doing now!!!  And maybe drop a line about where to find you on social media if you have a presence there.  I will miss your contributions to the DIS!!!!!


----------



## disneysteve

Louie7080 said:


> Not that you are reading this thread Charles, but if you are I wish you good luck in whatever you are doing now!!!  And maybe drop a line about where to find you on social media if you have a presence there.  I will miss your contributions to the DIS!!!!!


Charles is on both Facebook and Twitter but his last post on either was about 2 months ago.


----------



## vincep

So my worst suspicions were confirmed. Charles is no longer with the Dis. Bummer.
Well I wish him the best and know he will do well in whatever he pursues.
But how cool is that Jackie responding to one of my questions?
Like a star of one of your favorite TV shows giving you a shout out. Which is kind of what it was.


----------



## Ross Kratter

WebmasterCorey said:


> I just want to let everyone know that Charles resigned. It ended on good terms, so there’s no need to speculate. He was a great addition and the entire DIS team wishes him the best of luck!!


That's such a shame. I really enjoyed Charles's input and perspective on all of the shows, as well as his writing.


----------



## pdarrah

I will also miss Charles contributions.  I really enjoyed him on the podcasts - particularly the dining show.  He was a more adventurous eater than most others. (I don't think anyone else had goat as their first choice ever before in a dining review.)  My family and I tend to like experimenting with new foods and it was nice having the viewpoint of someone else who seemed happy to explore.  I still enjoy the show without him, but it is certainly less useful to me.  Pete, Steve and Fiasco all have their quirks (no seafood, no cheese, prefers basic food, etc.) which is probably helpful for all the pickier eaters out there, but for those of us who are at the other end of the spectrum, Charles provided an interesting viewpoint.

Decidedly, on the somewhat petty side - I will miss reading Charles' articles.  There is a tendency to seriously abuse exclamation points in DIS articles and it drives me a little batty.  Charles did not do this and I really appreciated it. LOL


----------



## Ron from Michigan

pdarrah said:


> I will also miss Charles contributions.  I really enjoyed him on the podcasts - particularly the dining show.  He was a more adventurous eater than most others. (I don't think anyone else had goat as their first choice ever before in a dining review.)  My family and I tend to like experimenting with new foods and it was nice having the viewpoint of someone else who seemed happy to explore.  I still enjoy the show without him, but it is certainly less useful to me.  Pete, Steve and Fiasco all have their quirks (no seafood, no cheese, prefers basic food, etc.) which is probably helpful for all the pickier eaters out there, but for those of us who are at the other end of the spectrum, Charles provided an interesting viewpoint.
> 
> Decidedly, on the somewhat petty side - I will miss reading Charles' articles.  There is a tendency to seriously abuse exclamation points in DIS articles and it drives me a little batty.  Charles did not do this and I really appreciated it. LOL



I agree 100%


----------



## firemanx

Louie7080 said:


> Not that you are reading this thread Charles, but if you are I wish you good luck in whatever you are doing now!!!  And maybe drop a line about where to find you on social media if you have a presence there.  I will miss your contributions to the DIS!!!!!





Ron from Michigan said:


> I agree 100%


any answer?


----------



## vincep

And Pete no carbs!
Which in WDW is like no carbs in a pizzeria.
Though it has done him well.
And yes I know there are other choices but still...
Charles and I shared some of the same idiosyncrasies so that was helpful.
Steve joins in on the stage at Hoop Dee Doo but I would run from Pioneer Hall screaming.


----------



## disneysteve

firemanx said:


> any answer?


Any answer to what?


----------



## KC Mouse

I get the feeling that Charles is mad at me and has been avoiding the show just to spite me.....


----------



## GeneralTso

He is a very talented writer. I hope he pursues that and it is part of his next adventure.


----------



## disneysteve

disneysteve said:


> Charles is on both Facebook and Twitter but his last post on either was about 2 months ago.


I wanted to correct this.

His last actual tweet was 2 months ago but he has replied to other people's posts, including one just a couple of hours ago, so he is active on there.


----------



## rotlex

WebmasterCorey said:


> I just want to let everyone know that Charles resigned. It ended on good terms, so there’s no need to speculate. He was a great addition and the entire DIS team wishes him the best of luck!!



Thanks for letting us know.  As a Listener since the beginning, I thought he was a really great addition to the show. Glad to hear he left on good terms. 

While I do realize it is nobody’s business, it would be nice if the Podcast team at least mentioned when someone left or was leaving. (Especially if On good terms). So many of us see you guys like family even if we have never met you.


----------



## disneysteve

rotlex said:


> While I do realize it is nobody’s business, it would be nice if the Podcast team at least mentioned when someone left or was leaving.


I agree. A simple "So and so is no longer with the DIS team" is sufficient. It is none of our business why someone is gone but it would be nice to know they've left.


----------



## KingLlama

Maybe they could put a picture of them on the screen and then have it disintegrate like at the end of "Infinity War".

"Mr. Werner, I don't feel so good...."


----------



## ELLH

WebmasterCorey said:


> When I hit 1000, I manually reduce it to look like a *newbie*.



*sigh*...

You misspelled it.  The correct way is "nooB".

But I guess that's the kind of thing we should expect from a nooB, since you are one.


----------



## SeanWM48

Charles was a tremendous addition to the DIS team and I will definitely miss his contributions to your written content and especially your youtube content. 

Pete's got a real good eye for talent, and i know he doesn't specifically hire FOR the podcast/youtube shows but he is usually very good at finding young motivated people who bring a fresh perspective. Will be difficult to replace Charles though.


----------



## EmmyKay

Awww...totally bummed about Charles.  He was a great addition to the podcast  and he's a fantastic writer.  Best of luck to him.  He will be missed.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

SeanWM48 said:


> Charles was a tremendous addition to the DIS team and I will definitely miss his contributions to your written content and especially your youtube content.
> 
> Pete's got a real good eye for talent, and i know he doesn't specifically hire FOR the podcast/youtube shows but he is usually very good at finding young motivated people who bring a fresh perspective. Will be difficult to replace Charles though.



Yea, that is like Pete's super power.  The ability to see talent.


----------



## SeeDisney

Awwwww - sad to read about charles. He was a great addition on the show.  Darn!


----------



## Pdadet

He was so brave when he repelled down the building


----------



## HeyIt'sMe

I'm sorry to hear that Charles resigned from the Dis. He will definitely be missed. I'm glad I got to meet him in person - twice! Super nice guy. Best of luck on your new adventure Charles!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Everyone loves Charles but he had a ROUGH learning curve he seemed to robotic, unhappy, and stoic. However, he became charming, thoughtful, and eloquent. 

Pete clearly sees talent in those who have it that’s why I’m gonna give Corey Fiasco more time, he’s so boring, but he served our country so I love him.


----------



## Hunterr

CampbellzSoup said:


> Everyone loves Charles but he had a ROUGH learning curve he seemed to robotic, unhappy, and stoic. However, he became charming, thoughtful, and eloquent.
> 
> Pete clearly sees talent in those who have it that’s why I’m gonna give Corey Fiasco more time, he’s so boring, but he served our country so I love him.



I dunno that he had a rough learning curve, as much as he wasn't introduced very well.
Suddenly some random dude popped up in vlogs (not the actual show), and people were quick to say he looked angry and didn't belong with the rest of the group.
Remember when everyone thought he was Petes boyfriend? My how far we've come. He's not even gay, as we found out  . And once he was on the regular show, everyone fell for him. #swoon

I'll miss him. I hope they say something on the actual show. Not everyone reads the boards.


----------



## Hunterr

And speak of the devil, Charles in a recent vlog....suns out/guns out-mode


----------



## EpcotNerd

Nooooo!!!  Bring back Charles!  His insights were delightfully refreshing!!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Hunterr said:


> I dunno that he had a rough learning curve, as much as he wasn't introduced very well.
> Suddenly some random dude popped up in vlogs (not the actual show), and people were quick to say he looked angry and didn't belong with the rest of the group.
> Remember when everyone thought he was Petes boyfriend? My how far we've come. He's not even gay, as we found out  . And once he was on the regular show, everyone fell for him. #swoon
> 
> I'll miss him. I hope they say something on the actual show. Not everyone reads the boards.



Look at Charles early videos clearly he wasn’t the person he was towards the end he really opened up and let his guard down which let his persona in


----------



## disneysteve

CampbellzSoup said:


> Look at Charles early videos clearly he wasn’t the person he was towards the end he really opened up and let his guard down which let his persona in


I think that is quite common, especially for someone who has never done that sort of thing before. It takes time to get comfortable in front of the camera and to mesh with the team.

I clearly remember JeniLynn's first couple of shows. I was a fan of JL for a while before she joined the DIS and I regularly watched her on the show she did previously (Attractions Magazine). She was bright and perky and funny and sassy. I was excited when she joined the DIS and watched her debut show and she was quiet and hesitant and meek which I knew totally wasn't her personality. After a few shows, the real JL started to shine through. It just takes some time to settle in and find your place.


----------



## Hunterr

KingLlama said:


> Maybe they could put a picture of them on the screen and then have it disintegrate like at the end of "Infinity War".
> 
> "Mr. Werner, I don't feel so good...."


----------



## KingLlama

Okay folks, our work here is done.


----------



## KingOMiami

Another one who will miss him, but glad it was all on good terms.  Hope your new adventure is a great for you young man!


----------



## luchamouse

What a shame.  He’s a huge loss to the team.  A real fan favourite.  I hope he continues to write and vlog.  His is a unique voice and one I will really miss.


----------



## Debbie jones

WebmasterCorey said:


> I just want to let everyone know that Charles resigned. It ended on good terms, so there’s no need to speculate. He was a great addition and the entire DIS team wishes him the best of luck!!


Talk him into coming back!


----------



## McKenna

Noooo, I hate that this is true! Charles was a great member of the team, with a hilarious, dry sense of humor and great insight. He’ll be missed


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Unlike the Sean thread this 5 pages is actually for Charles man he is missed already!


----------



## Michael Simmons

Well this is my first post here since I joined.  I came here wondering where Charles was myself. I've been a follower/viewer of the shows for over a year now, really going to miss his perspective and writing.


----------



## Turtle31

Thanks so much for answering about Charles.  I'm glad to hear he left on good terms and hope he finds success in whatever he does.  He will be missed.


----------



## Hunterr




----------



## luchamouse

Pity there wasn’t an announcement from Pete in the weekly show.  Thought such a fine contributor would merit that.


----------



## Alicenwonderment

Michael Simmons said:


> Well this is my first post here since I joined.  I came here wondering where Charles was myself. I've been a follower/viewer of the shows for over a year now, really going to miss his perspective and writing.


Welcome to the Disboards Michael!!


----------



## WGCFV

HR issues are particularly sensitive when somebody leaves a company if on their owns terms or otherwise.  However, I agree with the others that a simple acknowledgement on the podcast that a member of the team has left, wish them best of luck etc, would be appreciated by the fans/community.


----------



## TWINKLETWINKLE

I wish you the best Charles.  I am going to miss you.  I loved hearing
your perspective.  You will be missed.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

WGCFV said:


> HR issues are particularly sensitive when somebody leaves a company if on their owns terms or otherwise.  However, I agree with the others that a simple acknowledgement on the podcast that a member of the team has left, wish them best of luck etc, would be appreciated by the fans/community.



Absolutely agree.  Those issues can be super sensitive.  






We wish you the best Charles, you will be missed.


----------



## AggieDizzer

That's a bummer! Charles was starting to grow on me. I could really relate to his deadpan sense of humor. And he had a sense of style (on the podcasts anyway). He was definitely a great addition to the team - maybe we'll see him pop up in some other work like we've seen with other former Dizzers.

Good luck Charles!!


----------



## skittles67

Sad to hear of him leaving The Dis, but I wish him good luck in all he does. I'm going to miss his input on the show!


----------



## SorcererHeidi




----------



## luchamouse

He was so funny on Steve’s top five restaurant podcast when Steve nominated Hoop Dee doo, and the strong chance of either being called up on stage or at least having a cast member talk to you in the audience.  He was like “I like those odds!  Im gonna be a star!!”  Pete was cracking up, they had such great chemistry when they were both firing.  

I’d love a Charles “best bits” reel


----------



## BarbLynnM

TaytonsTourGuide said:


> Thats a bummer to hear, as I enjoyed the knowledge he brought to the table about contracts/construction/etc.  I also loved having the opinion of someone with social anxiety...its always a nice heads up before we go somewhere.  I wish him well!


I'm a deep introvert, and I resonated with a lot of what Charles said--for example, I love the Biergarten in Epcot, but absolutely hate the family style dining. It's been hard when my s/o likes to chat with the others while eating and thinks that's completely normal. It was good to have Charles speak out on his own experiences--made me feel like I wasn't alone  BTW--I still go to the BG because I love the show and the theming; I just need to take some moments after to de-human lol.


----------



## BarbLynnM

luchamouse said:


> He was so funny on Steve’s top five restaurant podcast when Steve nominated Hoop Dee doo, and the strong chance of either being called up on stage or at least having a cast member talk to you in the audience.  He was like “I like those odds!  Im gonna be a star!!”  Pete was cracking up, they had such great chemistry when they were both firing.
> 
> I’d love a Charles “best bits” reel


I'd be down with that


----------



## disneysteve

BarbLynnM said:


> I'm a deep introvert, and I resonated with a lot of what Charles said--for example, I love the Biergarten in Epcot, but absolutely hate the family style dining. It's been hard when my s/o likes to chat with the others while eating and thinks that's completely normal. It was good to have Charles speak out on his own experiences--made me feel like I wasn't alone  BTW--I still go to the BG because I love the show and the theming; I just need to take some moments after to de-human lol.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BarbLynnM said:


> I'm a deep introvert, and I resonated with a lot of what Charles said--for example, I love the Biergarten in Epcot, but absolutely hate the family style dining. It's been hard when my s/o likes to chat with the others while eating and thinks that's completely normal. It was good to have Charles speak out on his own experiences--made me feel like I wasn't alone  BTW--I still go to the BG because I love the show and the theming; I just need to take some moments after to de-human lol.



I relate to so much of this (I too am a strong introvert and my partner is the opposite) ... I definitely have found I need to put myself in a "time out" to decompress and recharge after being in settings where I have to engage with other people (I can do it, and have to at times for work, but totally drains me).  I agree it was nice to have Charles bring that perspective to discussions


----------



## ChrisFL

I will also miss Charles, but if he finds something good for his career elsewhere, then that's good.

I'm an introvert, and can deal with certain situations he mentioned, but can definitely relate about those things can be very nerve wracking. He also brought great perspective about the company from the financial side, etc.


----------



## JeffreyDonnellWilliams

I sure will miss Charles.  I found him very eloquent. He's got a great speaking voice too.


----------



## Alicenwonderment

Who will read us Twas the Night Before Christmas next year? Sad to see a member of the team leave. Best of luck Charles.


----------



## Bowen Family

Count me among the disappointed Charles fans!

I stand to be corrected, but I believe Charles' first DIS appearance was a review of Homecoming at Disney Springs more than 2 years ago. I was impressed right away that he provided intelligent commentary not only on the food, but also a native Floridian's perspective on the local materials used in the design and construction of the space. There was an earnestness and thoughtfulness to his perspective that really rounded out the DIS team.

Unless there's some compelling personal or professional reason otherwise (and there may very well be), a brief but formal acknowledgement of Charles' departure and his contributions over the years was/is warranted.


----------



## luchamouse

Maybe they will read this thread  and decide to reference Charles’ departure next week.  Unless Maybe they can’t talk about it for some reason?  (Here I am speculating away, when Corey said there was no need...)

Give people a vacuum and they will fill it


----------



## disneysteve

luchamouse said:


> Maybe they can’t talk about it for some reason?


I'm not in HR so I don't know about this but I can't imagine what would prevent an employer from simply stating that someone no longer works for them.


----------



## luchamouse

I agree Steve.  The radio silence was just strange.


----------



## SG131

luchamouse said:


> Maybe they will read this thread  and decide to reference Charles’ departure next week.  Unless Maybe they can’t talk about it for some reason?  (Here I am speculating away, when Corey said there was no need...)
> 
> Give people a vacuum and they will fill it


In the chat during the show they also said they can’t talk about personale and please keep the chat relevant so that also got me wondering if maybe there’s a reason they can’t address it. Enough of us asked during the show (some through the whole show) and we know they saw the questions so if they wanted to address it they would have last week. I don’t expect anything other than the mini announcement Corey gave us here.


----------



## Kc0912

Another Charles fan! I’m devastated. He brought so much to the team. He was brilliant in dining reviews- I always seemed to share his perspective- if Charles hated it- I knew I would. While I love the rest of the team- they all have a “thing” - I really like Fiasco- but don’t like cheese? I can’t relate to that... 

And I always loved when the team would let Charles speak for a bit. He has so many intelligent things to say- so much knowledge!!! I was dying to hear about what he thought about Galaxy’s Edge- I know he was looking forward to it. 

Wishing him all the best. If it’s amicable I’m crossing all limbs for a guest appearance one day. Loved your work Charles!


----------



## KingLlama

Wait a second.....Fiasco doesn't like CHEESE?

Pete, please ban.


----------



## Tom P.

This is all Bob Iger's fault.

Walt would have never let Charles go.


----------



## luchamouse

In the last video Charles appeared in there were 48 comments.  Charles was the subject of 20 of those comments, and that was BEFORE the word leaked that he was gone from the Dis.

speaks volumes about the impact he was having on the vlogs.


----------



## YesterDark

Cheers Charles. Wish you the best.


----------



## PixieLily

would have been nice to have him say goodbye on the air.


----------



## Hunterr

speaking of Charles, watch (at least) the first minute


----------



## LittleJen

I am also sad that Charles is no longer part of the Dis team. I really enjoyed his dry sense of humor and was always glad when he was in a vlog or on the Tuesday show. He will be missed and I wish him the best in all he does.


----------



## GabetrixDisney

I’m going to miss Charles. Really
Sad to discover he is no longer with the Dis. Did they  address him leaving? I don’t remember just not seeing him.

Charles really grew on me over his time at the Dis and I really respected and admired his opinion about a lot of topics. He was very thorough in his reviews but always made a funny reference that.. hey, it made me laugh lol. 
Best of luck to him in the future! Holding out hope we’ll see him again!


----------



## Jadeey

At my work we always have a farewell morning tea for anyone who leaves. Usually no speeches or anything unless the person leaving really wants to say something. The Dis should start doing that - we will just watch them eat morning tea and chat about nothing on air for 30 minutes.


----------



## WGCFV

One final comment from me on this thread. I thought Boda's article on the virtues of escapism was brilliant, for those of you who have not had the opportunity to read it, here it is:

https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney...ling-theme-parks-and-the-virtues-of-escapism/

Charles clearly has a great talent for writing, and I hope he continues to share this gift wherever he ultimately lands.


----------



## luchamouse

That piece about escapism was/is sublime.  A life laid bare.  Courage, honesty and hope.  

I truly hope he is still in as good a place as he was the day he wrote that article.


----------



## disneyworldsk

would for sure have been nice to have known and take a minute on air to wish him well. good health and happiness as he moves forward. perhaps charles didn't want that onair goodbye who knows.


----------



## LBFlah17

He looked so cool in his picture on the articles he wrote. Sunglasses staring in the distance majestically.


----------



## resablue

Bye Charles. You will be missed. You were my favorite. At the round table discussions, at the parks, the food reviews. Also loved your thoughtful articles. I don't like the way The Dis simply "disappears" people. It's like they wished you into the cornfield. I hope you left for something greater, you deserve it.


----------



## MK2010

Well shoot. I was REALLY looking forward to meeting Charles at the DIS event. He is incredible talented and I loved him from Day 1. His contributions to the team were incredible. My favorite were his dining reviews. Godspeed, Charles.


----------



## luchamouse

Charles has popped up on Twitter, I don’t have Twitter, but he’s been getting some love from the fan community which is lovely to see.  I hope his next project is Disneycentric, whatever he does I’ll be
Supporting it.


----------



## JeffjonesHfx

I've only been watching the group for a little over a year, but look forward to all of the content that is put out on the various Dis shows on a weekly basis.  I always enjoyed the shows a little bit more when Charles was on.  I found his insight interesting, well thought out and very articulate.  He will be missed, for sure.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

One thing I will remember him fondly for, was his professional style of dress.  I know he got some confused reactions for it but I think over time people really took him seriously because of it.


----------



## luchamouse

I loved his style.  He made a serious effort to present himself professionally and I think that won a lot of people over.


----------



## dxwwf3

I can remember when Dustin left, there were discussions about that for weeks with a very fond farewell. At least an acknowledgement would be very nice for fans. Nobody is owed reasons, but a simple statement is the right thing to do.


----------



## JennLTX

For whatever reason, it just occurred to me yesterday that Charles hadn't been writing or in the podcast for a while, and I found this thread.  SO disappointed.  He was a fantastic addition to the team and a truly talented writer.  I do wish him all the best and will definitely miss him.


----------



## Ecstatic Eeyore

I’m bummed out that Charles has left but I wish him the best.  I remember early on I thought he didn’t fit in with the podcast but I liked his input.  Once he started cracking jokes he shot to the top of my favorite team members.


----------



## mick1229

Definitely had a introspective Style and a Knack for writing..perhaps he had an opportunity to continue in that vein elsewhere... Best of Luck!


----------



## sarahbeth731

I will also miss Charles quite a bit! He offered such a balanced perspective and I enjoyed listening to him - because of his content and his speaking voice. Hopefully he’ll reappear in some way in the future!


----------



## hertamaniac

Now who do they find to rappel down the Hyatt Regency for GKTW?


----------



## Daisybell911

Much luck and love to you , Charles, if you are reading this.  I thoroughly enjoyed your dry humor, honesty, your ability to talk about your anxiety issues and how to have a great time at the parks in spite of them.  You will be missed!


----------



## thatgirl

He is truly unique, which made him such a fantastic addition to the show. I love all of them, but he was certainly one of my favorites. Maybe we'll get lucky and he'll start his own vlog, one can hope!


----------



## peteykirch

It's an absolute disappointment Charles is no longer part of the crew. He actually could legitimately describe things especially food without saying "good" or "tasty" like some other people on the dining shows do. I'm looking at childs palate Steve Porter.


----------



## FCDub

peteykirch said:


> It's an absolute disappointment Charles is no longer part of the crew. He actually could legitimately describe things especially food without saying "good" or "tasty" like some other people on the dining shows do. I'm looking at childs palate Steve Porter.



Well that’s terribly rude. I don’t know why you felt the need to insult other people on the show. Just praise Charles and have that be it.


----------



## dpic

CampbellzSoup said:


> Look at Charles early videos clearly he wasn’t the person he was towards the end....


Just like everyone else on the podcast from Pete on up.


----------



## Conno

peteykirch said:


> I'm looking at childs palate Steve Porter.



I think Steve is a great asset to all of the podcasts TheDis put out; but I have to agree on this one - for me, at least, he doesn't add much to the dining shows - I'm not sure how many chicken nugget reviews I can listen to .

All the best to Charles. Hope we see him again in the future!


----------



## FCDub

It's a wonder why anyone would want to be creative and put themselves in the public eye with so many people eager to criticize them on a message board owned by their company.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Yeah, wow.  Poor Steve.  The man admits to a having a simple and basic palate - so what?  If a chef can't please ALL kinds of palates - from the simplest to the most complicated, I would think there's a problem with his/her skills.  And the wide range of tastes in this world (in everything, including food) is what makes people unique and more interesting, IMHO.  So can't we all please give Steve a break?  He's a simple dude.......and?????


----------



## sarajda

Honestly Steve’s input is great for a parent of a kid with a similar simple tastes  I need to know if my whole family will like the food, not just those of us who like fancier food.


----------



## MarkinNM

TomorrowlandKD said:


> Are we going to have a new thread made every time someone isn't in a few episodes?
> 
> Come on guys!!!



No but when he is one of the FEW who does not irritate most then he is NEEDED............


----------



## Conno

FCDub said:


> It's a wonder why anyone would want to be creative and put themselves in the public eye with so many people eager to criticize them on a message board owned by their company.



Welcome to the world of the media. No matter the media - if you create content, there will be critics. This isn't a bad thing. No one is (as far as I can see) being nasty about it, just observing and commenting.

To get constructive criticism from a variety of view-points will help the team put together better content. If all feedback was perpetually positive - they would keep doing the things we dislike or perhaps isn't working, and never explore new avenues. After all - we are the viewer, and I'm fairly certain they make content for us to consume. I expect they want to know when something isn't working. Of course - that's not to imply that everyone agrees with the view points of those that don't enjoy Steve's food reviews - but we shouldn't want to censor those offering feedback.



SorcererHeidi said:


> If a chef can't please ALL kinds of palates - from the simplest to the most complicated, I would think there's a problem with his/her skills.



At no point did anyone suggest there was a problem with simple or complex foods on a menu - as you observed, that's exactly as you'd expect in a restaurant.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Conno said:


> At no point did anyone suggest there was a problem with simple or complex foods on a menu - as you observed, that's exactly as you'd expect in a restaurant.



Ummm.....my point was more towards a chef and restaurant catering to ALL tastes, including a very basic palate, such as Steve's, and making EVERYONE happy, more so than all types of food being available on a menu - (which I believe they should be).   And posters making what I consider to be bordering on personal malignment  and attacks towards him because of that basic preference.  NO taste, or opinion, is good or bad (and especially does not make that person so) it simply IS, and is personal.  And I believe deserves to be represented amongst all the other spectrum of palates on the Team when doing reviews.  That's all.


----------



## FCDub

Conno said:


> Welcome to the world of the media. No matter the media - if you create content, there will be critics. This isn't a bad thing. No one is (as far as I can see) being nasty about it, just observing and commenting.
> 
> To get constructive criticism from a variety of view-points will help the team put together better content. If all feedback was perpetually positive - they would keep doing the things we dislike or perhaps isn't working, and never explore new avenues. After all - we are the viewer, and I'm fairly certain they make content for us to consume. I expect they want to know when something isn't working. Of course - that's not to imply that everyone agrees with the view points of those that don't enjoy Steve's food reviews - but we shouldn't want to censor those offering feedback.



I’ve worked in media for 15 years. Thanks though.

It’s just a real shame that nice people like Tyler and Katrina had to deal with “omg they’re terrible. The Disneyland team was so much better before them!!!!!” posts here – then we wonder why they disappeared out of nowhere.


----------



## Conno

FCDub said:


> I’ve worked in media for 15 years. Thanks though.



Then I'm surprised you're so reactive and shocked that criticism of media is a thing.



FCDub said:


> It’s just a real shame that nice people like Tyler and Katrina had to deal with “omg they’re terrible. The Disneyland team was so much better before them!!!!!” posts here – then we wonder why they disappeared out of nowhere.



I wasn't part of that and haven't made any posts like that about any of the team members. Seriously though, do you just want to live in a world where no feedback is given unless it's positive? How would they know what's working and what isn't? If you put yourself out there, not everyone is going to like you -- as a person of the media, I'm sure you don't need me explaining this though.


----------



## pdarrah

I certainly see that there is a place for Steve's simple pallet on the dining reviews.  For those who have family members (children or not) who are similar, it is great to get that viewpoint.  Unfortunately, with the loss of Charles, there isn't anyone on the other end of the spectrum.  My family ALL are adventurous eaters. (Yes, even when children - my son insisted on eating hot wings at 2 and was trying, and loving, escargot and conch fritters at 5)  Without Charles, there isn't anyone on the dining show who will deliberately try the "weird and different" food.  Can you imagine any of the others deliberately ordering the goat dish?  I will really miss Charles on the dining reviews.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

pdarrah said:


> I certainly see that there is a place for Steve's simple pallet on the dining reviews.  For those who have family members (children or not) who are similar, it is great to get that viewpoint.  Unfortunately, with the loss of Charles, there isn't anyone on the other end of the spectrum.  My family ALL are adventurous eaters. (Yes, even when children - my son insisted on eating hot wings at 2 and was trying, and loving, escargot and conch fritters at 5)  Without Charles, there isn't anyone on the dining show who will deliberately try the "weird and different" food.  Can you imagine any of the others deliberately ordering the goat dish?  I will really miss Charles on the dining reviews.


Nicely put, and I agree that BOTH ends of the "food palate spectrum" should be represented, and appreciated, if possible, from the cast of characters available.


----------



## KingLlama

I, too enjoy food.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

KingLlama said:


> I, too enjoy food.


And where on the food spectrum might you be, Oh King?


----------



## MarkE83

dxwwf3 said:


> I can remember when Dustin left, there were discussions about that for weeks with a very fond farewell. At least an acknowledgement would be very nice for fans. Nobody is owed reasons, but a simple statement is the right thing to do.



They made a fuss about Dustin a) because of how long he’d been there and b) because of the way he revolutionized the presentation, from being an audio only show to a video show. The end of that episode, in which pete notes “your hands and heart will always be on everything we do” and Craig’s “I owe my life to you” will always stick with me. 

Then there was the short video announcement from JL when she left...

Then the company grew and grew, technology moved even further faster ahead and video content almost became the new norm- I know I watch way more Dis content than I listen to now, and that wasn’t always the case. The team grows, the product diversifies, things move faster and faster... people are naturally going to come and go at a faster rate. Whilst it would be “nice”, I don’t think it’s practical to keep tabs on who’s doing what/leaving etc. 

They did also mention at the time some other guy that left, but the questions keep coming to this day... whatever happened to Oliver?


----------



## Jafar30

Charles was a good addition to the team and his insight will be missed.

As far not getting a proper good bye, maybe he didn't want anything on air and just kept it between the team.  In that case, we should honor that.


----------



## jcb

Negative comments about food reviews are ubiquitous. When Kevin didn't like something, he got accused of having too refined a palate.


----------



## vincep

Charles landed in a pot of jam with Pete and the Dis team.


----------



## fizbobunny

Sad to hear this. Love his voice and his writing skills are on point!


----------



## Princess Jes

jcb said:


> Negative comments about food reviews are ubiquitous. When Kevin didn't like something, he got accused of having too refined a palate.


Which is funny because Kevin often says how much he loves fast food and even on a recent Dreams show, he said he'd much prefer a grilled hot dog over "fru fru" food.


----------



## 80sTerraceCafeFan

Charles is a great example of a team member who evolved and improved with time.   If I'm completely honest, when I first watched his awkwardly serious/nervous readings of the Dis Daily Fix, while overdressing for the part vs the previous hosts - I said to myself "who the hell is this guy??"...

But over time, as we learned more about him and he became comfortable on camera, he became likable, with thoughtful/honest opinions and a dry sense of humor - a great addition.   He showed real talent as a writer and his articles were truly unique explorations into the mindset of us Disney junkies.


----------



## Truxi

Aw man, I'm late to the game, but I am _bummed_.  Every video I'd hope he'd be there and be slightly disappointed when he wasn't. The guys are all great, but Charles was definitely my favorite and usually had the perspective that was most useful for me.

It's funny, because when I first started watching, I thought he was too stand-off-ish. But really, he's just very dry with that genuine love for Disney and it made for an excellent combination. Wishing him well/


----------



## peteykirch

pdarrah said:


> I certainly see that there is a place for Steve's simple pallet on the dining reviews.  For those who have family members (children or not) who are similar, it is great to get that viewpoint.  Unfortunately, with the loss of Charles, there isn't anyone on the other end of the spectrum.  My family ALL are adventurous eaters. (Yes, even when children - my son insisted on eating hot wings at 2 and was trying, and loving, escargot and conch fritters at 5)  Without Charles, there isn't anyone on the dining show who will deliberately try the "weird and different" food.  Can you imagine any of the others deliberately ordering the goat dish?  I will really miss Charles on the dining reviews.



Now we get the privilege of watching Fiasco tell us that he's lactose intolerant in every dining review, but then order something with dairy in it.


----------



## laura-k

MK2010 said:


> Well shoot. I was REALLY looking forward to meeting Charles at the DIS event. He is incredible talented and I loved him from Day 1. His contributions to the team were incredible. My favorite were his dining reviews. Godspeed, Charles.


We actually ran in to Charles last March At BLT taking Pictures and filming - He actually really grew since joining the team and I really grew to trust him On the food reviews -


----------



## Alicenwonderment

peteykirch said:


> Now we get the privilege of watching Fiasco tell us that he's lactose intolerant in every dining review, but then order something with dairy in it.


You can be lactose intolerant and eat some dairy if you take lactaid. For some people they may be able to handle a bit. It just depends.


----------



## VictoryGin

peteykirch said:


> Now we get the privilege of watching Fiasco tell us that he's lactose intolerant in every dining review, but then order something with dairy in it.


Haha - I wondered if anyone else was puzzled by this...for a fella with lactose intolerance, he sure eats a lot of dairy. 

I came to say that I'll really miss Charles...he's a big part of what drew me into the Dis. His unique take on the foods and experiences was very interesting, and seemed a little different from everyone else. I wish him the best in his future endeavors, but I'm holding out some hope that he'll return here.


----------



## disneysteve

Alicenwonderment said:


> You can be lactose intolerant and eat some dairy if you take lactaid. For some people they may be able to handle a bit. It just depends.


Exactly. I haven’t listened to those shows but my wife is lactose intolerant. Pretty much everything in restaurants has dairy from the steak (butter) to the fried chicken (buttermilk) to the vegetables (butter) to dessert contains dairy. She just takes plenty of lactase pills and she’s generally okay.


----------



## captaindavidhook

MarkE83 said:


> They made a fuss about Dustin a) because of how long he’d been there and b) because of the way he revolutionized the presentation, from being an audio only show to a video show. The end of that episode, in which pete notes “your hands and heart will always be on everything we do” and Craig’s “I owe my life to you” will always stick with me.
> 
> Then there was the short video announcement from JL when she left...
> 
> Then the company grew and grew, technology moved even further faster ahead and video content almost became the new norm- I know I watch way more Dis content than I listen to now, and that wasn’t always the case. The team grows, the product diversifies, things move faster and faster... people are naturally going to come and go at a faster rate. Whilst it would be “nice”, I don’t think it’s practical to keep tabs on who’s doing what/leaving etc.
> 
> They did also mention at the time some other guy that left, but the questions keep coming to this day... whatever happened to Oliver?


He has videos now on a blog and I believe he works with her sometimes.


----------



## luchamouse

Without meaning to diss (see what I did there?), current contributors, there is a Charles shaped hole in recent broadcasts.  

According to his twitter feed he’s focusing on developing his superpowers...

What about his food critic superpower?  The community needs it back!


----------



## Tonyz

luchamouse said:


> Without meaning to diss (see what I did there?), current contributors, there is a Charles shaped hole in recent broadcasts.



I totally agree. It’s still great and I still love them all... but Charles elevated the show. He brought a sense of almost “philosophical” thinking and analysis that is basically unheard of in Disney World podcasts! It was such a welcomed and refreshing addition, it was a view on Walt Disney World that I really related to, in a way that I had never really had before.

I still think that Pete is the single best “commentator” in the Disney podcasting/Youtube community, but Charles rapidly climbed up near the top spot for me.

And I don’t want to make it like everyone else on the show isn’t great.  If and when someone like Kevin or John leave the show (which I hope isn’t for a long time but I have a terrible feeling it’s going to be sooner than we think), there will be a similar hole - probably bigger. Craig carries the DIS Unplugged on his back. Teresa and Kathy are absolutely essential in so many different ways. The team is an incredible assortment of peeps... it’s just a shame one of those great voices will no longer be at that table.


----------



## ELLH

I liked Charles but some of you are on a trip that I can't partake in.


Tonyz said:


> I totally agree. It’s still great and I still love them all... but Charles elevated the show. He brought a sense of almost “philosophical” thinking and analysis that is basically unheard of in Disney World podcasts! It was such a welcomed and refreshing addition, it was a view on Walt Disney World that I really related to, in a way that I had never really had before.
> 
> I still think that Pete is the single best “commentator” in the Disney podcasting/Youtube community, but Charles rapidly climbed up near the top spot for me.
> 
> And I don’t want to make it like everyone else on the show isn’t great.  If and when someone like Kevin or John leave the show (which I hope isn’t for a long time but I have a terrible feeling it’s going to be sooner than we think), there will be a similar hole - probably bigger. Craig carries the DIS Unplugged on his back. Teresa and Kathy are absolutely essential in so many different ways. The team is an incredible assortment of peeps... it’s just a shame one of those great voices will no longer be at that table.



I don't mean to sound contrary but I can't get on board with anything you've said here.  Charles as "philosophical"?  I am happy to agree he brought a different perspective and, in some cases, had more insight in to a given topic.  But really no more than other members did with an area of specific interest to them.  I enjoyed Charles' contribution to the team, though.

I wouldn't put Pete as the best commentator.  I think a broad generalization like that is a bit too much.  As I alluded to above, I think commentary is "best" based on bins; specific areas of interest or expertise.  For example, a contributor who has experience as a ride operator might be the best to provide dialogue on attractions operation.  I don't think any one team member's overall contribution is the 'best', though I do tend to prefer listening to some more than others'.

I can't agree that Craig carries the podcast "on his back".  If for no other reason than Ryno's contribution(s).  Plus, there's no telling what goes on behind the scenes.  Certainly Craig is a driving force, though.

Teresa and Kathy being "essential in so many ways"... I think their perspectives are certainly more useful to the listener than others, but again, in binned factions.

What I'm driving at is simply no single member is more important than another.  I appreciate all their inputs.  Even those who I have listened to enough to determine I may not personally care for.


----------



## Tonyz

Wow. Well I have no interest in defending or arguing every single aspect of my comment so agree to disagree I guess...


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

Wait, so Fiasco is considered Charles' replacement?

.....

I miss Charles!


----------



## ELLH

Tonyz said:


> Wow. Well I have no interest in defending or arguing every single aspect of my comment so agree to disagree I guess...




I don’t think you need to. I simply stated my points of disagreement. No need in you restating your views.


----------



## OKW Lover

TomorrowlandKD said:


> Wait, so Fiasco is considered Charles' replacement?


He's just another member of the podcast.


----------



## Robin Crowder

CampbellzSoup said:


> Everyone loves Charles but he had a ROUGH learning curve he seemed to robotic, unhappy, and stoic. However, he became charming, thoughtful, and eloquent.
> 
> Pete clearly sees talent in those who have it that’s why I’m gonna give Corey Fiasco more time, he’s so boring, but he served our country so I love him.


I completely agree. I'm hoping Corey Fiasco grows on me


----------



## SorcererHeidi

And then there's a thing called personal choice.  Of which I am a big fan.


----------



## Yorkie2011

Gotta say I’ve scrolled past more than one Dining Show video without watching since Charles left.  Feels very dumbed down now, with Fiasco and Steve together.  However, that’s just my opinion.  I’ll still watch a Craig/Ryno vid though for comedic value.

Thankfully there are other dining show channels around to fill the gap.


----------



## hertamaniac

Well, I'm still holding out hope that a Kevin and John dining review at a WDW restaurant is forthcoming.  Then I'll forget about everyone else.


----------



## disneysteve

hertamaniac said:


> Well, I'm still holding out hope that a Kevin and John dining review at a WDW restaurant is forthcoming.  Then I'll forget about everyone else.


I do miss them being the ones doing the dining reviews. To me, for a dining review to be of value, the reviewers need to be people I relate to, people who at least generally share my tastes, interests, and budget. I totally get that Steve has simple tastes and I think that's a good voice to have represented. It just doesn't speak to me personally.


----------



## Yorkie2011

hertamaniac said:


> Well, I'm still holding out hope that a Kevin and John dining review at a WDW restaurant is forthcoming.  Then I'll forget about everyone else.



Sad little crab cake says hi!


----------



## roylanc

We really enjoyed Charles insight into things.
His reporting on items was first class.
When I read his heartfelt report on Stan Lee & how Stan & comics had an affect on his life, brought a genuine lump to throat & tear in eye.
Going to miss his way of reporting.
But we still love the other contributers.

Good luck Charles in your future.


----------



## hertamaniac

Yorkie2011 said:


> Sad little crab cake says hi!



"The texture of vulcanized rubber".  OK...I better stop now.


----------



## luchamouse

I’m looking elsewhere for my dining reviews these days too.  I’ll always tune into the hotel reviews and anything Craig and Ryno do.  But yeah, I’m not feeling the dining show love and it’s got NOTHING to do with new Corey.  It’s not what they added, it’s what they told out of the show that’s causing it to stumble IMO.


----------



## luchamouse

God I loved Kevin’s reviews.  I remember his Ohana review, it was on the money.


----------



## Princess Jes

luchamouse said:


> God I loved Kevin’s reviews.  I remember his Ohana review, it was on the money.


Guessing this was an old one? I'll need to dig that out. I loved their old reviews!!


----------



## GilleyAguilar

Does this mean they have an opening? I have some vests I can throw on as well.


----------



## Hunterr

Word on the streets is Charles moved to California for some writing gig. At least, thats according to a comment on a recent Dis youtube vid.


----------



## 80sTerraceCafeFan

While I am all for missing Charles, I do not echo the dislike for Fiasco.   He may not be an A+ foodie, but he has jumped right in (w/o the ramping up issues Charles had), is upbeat, knowledgable - and has a perspective all is own. Check out his top 5 rides posted today which offer some unexpected and honest takes.


----------



## YesterDark

I just hope they get back to updating the Podcast feeds on a regular schedule.


----------



## vincep

Charles needs to come back or this thread will be unending.


----------



## ELLH

vincep said:


> Charles needs to come back or this thread will be unending.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

One of my all time favorite songs.  Hurts so good.


----------



## ELLH

SorcererHeidi said:


> One of my all time favorite songs.  Hurts so good.



That's a good one, too...


----------



## serenity0605

Alicenwonderment said:


> Who will read us Twas the Night Before Christmas next year? Sad to see a member of the team leave. Best of luck Charles.


I will miss this most about Charles.


----------



## roylanc

luchamouse said:


> God I loved Kevin’s reviews.  I remember his Ohana review, it was on the money.


Those reviews were some of the best.
Do miss Kevin & Johns reviews....


----------



## roylanc

80sTerraceCafeFan said:


> While I am all for missing Charles, I do not echo the dislike for Fiasco.   He may not be an A+ foodie, but he has jumped right in (w/o the ramping up issues Charles had), is upbeat, knowledgable - and has a perspective all is own. Check out his top 5 rides posted today which offer some unexpected and honest takes.


Myself & the wife enjoy Fiascos reviews. I believe like you he is knowledgeable & gives decent honest reviews.
Steve Porter when he first turned up was a little awkward & fumbled his words in front of the Camera.
Now though he is one of our favourite Dis team members.
Just need to give each new Dis team member a little time to get into the format & vibe of the show.

But if we are going to have favs, you can't beat Rhyno , Craig & Kylie together.


----------



## vincep

I wonder if Kevin's Ohana review is still available. Boy has that place gone downhill.
It was once really wonderful.
Lately the food seems like the leftovers of the previous diner who didn't order a very good meal in the first place.
Has the management changed and when?
Dessert is still great but what's up with that sugary salad dressing?


----------



## YesterDark

I'd settle for the podcast feeds to be updated.


----------



## luvsthebeach32

Does Charles have a page in Facebook?


----------



## vincep

Yes. He doesn't post that often but he appreciates his Disney fans so send him a friend request.


----------



## TresGriffin

I think it’s so funny how this whole “where’s Charles” thing just won’t die. I haven’t seen more interest in a “Host A replaces Host B” situation since Deborah Norville replaced Jane Pauley on the Today Show...


----------



## NatureBoyChris

Just think...this thread only exists because no announcement was ever made on air.


----------



## Hunterr

Charles who?


----------



## jcdean

On yesterday's show the team paused for a moment and let it's loyal viewers know that a member of the team many had become accustomed to seeing every week on the show would no longer be appearing. 

Farewell Wall Mounted Television, and best of luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## Twitterpaited

MarkE83 said:


> They made a fuss about Dustin a) because of how long he’d been there and b) because of the way he revolutionized the presentation, from being an audio only show to a video show. The end of that episode, in which pete notes “your hands and heart will always be on everything we do” and Craig’s “I owe my life to you” will always stick with me.
> 
> Then there was the short video announcement from JL when she left...
> 
> Then the company grew and grew, technology moved even further faster ahead and video content almost became the new norm- I know I watch way more Dis content than I listen to now, and that wasn’t always the case. The team grows, the product diversifies, things move faster and faster... people are naturally going to come and go at a faster rate. Whilst it would be “nice”, I don’t think it’s practical to keep tabs on who’s doing what/leaving etc.
> 
> They did also mention at the time some other guy that left, but the questions keep coming to this day... whatever happened to Oliver?


Oliver has his own YouTube channel called This Orlando Life.  He and JeniLynn are still very close and he is going to be her Man of Honor in her wedding.  She sometimes is on his videos.


----------



## luchamouse

Hunterr said:


> Word on the streets is Charles moved to California for some writing gig. At least, thats according to a comment on a recent Dis youtube vid.


. Ooooh interesting.  Well then, why on Earth don’t they just say so?  We need our closure on this thread.  It’s morphing into a support group


----------



## luchamouse

Here’s my conspiracy theory...Charles was last seen at a dining review in Disneyland.  I bet he interviewed/was head hunted out in Cali.


----------



## roylanc

Twitterpaited said:


> Oliver has his own YouTube channel called This Orlando Life.  He and JeniLynn are still very close and he is going to be her Man of Honor in her wedding.  She sometimes is on his videos.


We watch the show weekly. It's run by all 4 of them I believe.
Last year they (Jen & Tom) did shows from DLP.
Love the way they all are together.


----------



## Hunterr

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142643924596645888


----------



## NeuroCindy

NatureBoyChris said:


> Just think...this thread only exists because no announcement was ever made on air.



I assure you, even when they have made announcements for previous members, there's been threads like this.


----------



## TCunningham

I really enjoyed the perspective that Charles had on the dining reviews. I wish him the best in the future.


----------



## BlackLodgeBambi

Count me among the many that are missing the wit, humor, intellect, and unique perspective that Charles brought to The Dis and wishing him all the best on his next endeavor(s).

For those who are interested and may not already know, he has stated on his Twitter account that he is working through some options as far as writing goes and will update further when he is ready. A nice sign of hope for those of us who related to his observations and with whom his articles resonated.


----------



## luchamouse

I think I’ve listened to maybe three episodes since Charles left.  I didn’t realise how much I tuned in to hear/see Charles until he wasn’t there anymore.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

has anyone ever cared about a separated member this much?

I liked/miss Dustin more sorry Charles


----------



## Princess Jes

CampbellzSoup said:


> has anyone ever cared about a separated member this much?
> 
> I liked/miss Dustin more sorry Charles


When Shaun Thompson DISappeared into thin air.....


----------



## wnwardii

CampbellzSoup said:


> has anyone ever cared about a separated member this much?


Yes, when Oliver left.  One difference then is that Oliver did write up a statement that was read on air.  But that still didn't (and doesn't) prevent people asking about why he left.  I think it was this weeks live show I saw someone ask about Oliver yet again and he hasn't been with the DIS for 2 years.


----------



## Thunderdan1995

Maybe Craig will start dressing as a magician's assistant now to fill the void left by Charles.


----------



## vincep

Sorry you're way off base here. Charles always dressed well and looked sharp. 
Now if Craig wants to dress up in a sequined outfit revealing a pair of sensational legs in order to be sawn in half which on everything I hold dear I hope he decides not to do then he would be dressing like a magician's assistant.


----------

